# Star Trek and Tai Chi...



## CNida (Oct 27, 2013)

So I was reading around online. The martial art that Worf practices, mok'bara, is apparently very similar to Tai Chi.

Now I know nothing about Tai Chi as a martial art. -Nothing-. So what I am about to day is not meant to belittle the art or insult its practitioners, but for some reason, when I hear the words Tai Chi, I think of elderly people gathered in a formation performing something that looks like Yoga only not as fluid.

Understandably, I find it ironic that a brash, violent warrior race of the Star Trek universe practices such a calm and meditative art in combat.

Thoughts?


____________________________

"A man who has attained mastery of an art reveals it in his every action." - Anonymous


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 27, 2013)

Complex question...  I'll skip the Star Trek issue for the moment.  Tai Chi is actually a very powerful and effective fighting system, if it's taught and trained that way.  Most of what people see is the hippie-fied, new agey, health & wellness, gentle movement for balance and internal harmony stuff...  You may see some practicing push hands which often honestly looks like some goofy dance until someone falls over, unless you know what you're looking at.  If you look around the site, there are several threads.

Now, as to the Klingons using something like that?  Why not?  Slow practice can be very instructive; you're able to do things safely with a partner that you wouldn't be able to at speed.  You're able to really practice the control of your body's movements.  And you need a calming balance to offset some of the effects of adrenalization.  (I figure it's reasonable that Klingons have a counterpart to the human adrenal system... and recognizably similar effects to adrenalization.)


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 28, 2013)

I know a taijiquan shifu in his 70s that could probably toss a Klingon around like a rag doll and keep smiling while he did it and another in his 60s that could fajin one into next week if that helps


----------



## clfsean (Oct 28, 2013)

Like it did any good for Worf since he was constantly getting his *** handed to him...


----------



## CNida (Oct 28, 2013)

Worf also handed it out pretty good too remember. He took on a gauntlet of Jem'Hadar...


____________________________

"A man who has attained mastery of an art reveals it in his every action." - Anonymous


----------

